# HUGE Halloween music playlist! (free streaming)



## SCARYanimalMAN

Wow, Very cool CSSELEMENT,

I just registered while trying to find what you spookily provide. It was the first thing I clicked.

I'm doing a spooky Halloween trick or treat party for my kids. My daughter is going to be an evil fairy, and son is a werewolf from the garden of Eden. SPOOKY HUH?

This is perfect music for the bloody occasion!

Sweet SPooktacularness! is exactly what I was looking for !! THANK U


----------



## tylerromes

nice work CSS, this just did all the work for me. 

I have spent the last 2 days looking around for good playlists/compilation cd's, and now I found out I don't have to pay a dime, and just click a mouse a few times. Nice work. Really.


----------



## csselement

Anyone have requests? Any album, artist, or song. You name it and we'll add it (as long as we can find where to buy it).

Oh and PS: If anyone is wondering... Yes, this is all legal. NuTsie operates under radio rules and pays dividends to compensate artists. Where else can you listen to music for free and support the artists at the same time? =)


----------



## Spectremaster

Thanks, Ive been looking for something like this. I do not feel like paying for a membership on other streaming stations when i only get a chance to listen only 2-3 hours a month. Have a great Halloween. and thanks once again.


----------

